# Gaping hole after Penrose drain removal



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

If you are still having the problem, best to check with your Vet. You might also try putting some butter-fly adhesive strips over the spot to help keep it closed. Usually when we have had drains removed, they closed up pretty quickly, which is most likely why the vet did not apply any stitches.


----------



## Moose15 (Feb 12, 2015)

I would consult with the vet. They usually close up pretty quickly, just as you said the other 3 have done so.

I also agree, maybe call the vet and see if you could do the butterfly strips. I wouldn't do much of anything without calling the vet though!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Honey had a funny looking little place on her leg that didn't look like anything to either me or my vet, but to be safe he removed it and sent it off--came back mast cell tumor without clean edges. So he had to put her under and remove a larger area. It was like 4 or so days later she busted the center of it wide open--the ends had healed and blood poured.

This was at night and I put an emergency call to my vet and he said to bring her in the next morning tho he didn't want to restitch it, it needed to heal from inside out of possible. Got her in, he looked at it and told me to flush it out twice a day. So for what seemed like weeks (tho it wasn't) I took her onto the patio twice a day and sprayed it out with the water hose. and I watched as it started closing up. and by the time of her death 5 years later, you couldn't even find a scar.

Now Honey was a rare golden and didn't like to be went, would run from the water hose, took two to bather her--one to holder her leash one to do the washing. But she never moved a muscle when I had to flush her leg after the first few times. I suppose it was healing and healing places often itche and I guess the water "scratched" it for her. And it was the only time in the 12 years we had her that she ever had to were the dreaded cone.

I hope this works--I just got knew computer and my son has my old one and is putting all my pictures onto this thing so they can be put on this mean. Meanwhile I did have this on photobucket. Hope it works.


----------



## Kirsten (Jun 18, 2013)

When Murphy had drain tubes in his head, it was such a huge mess. I had never been happier that I have hardwood floors! I feel your pain there.

After they were removed, there was still some blood drips but I feel like they closed up fairly quickly. I would be a bit concerned if one of the holes were streaming blood. Definitely check with your vet.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

My last dog had a very large tumour removed from under her leg, and it left a huge gaping hole. There was a drain, which dripped a LOT. Unfortunately, within hours, she developed a bad infection - and she wound up in the vet hospital for six nights. They were changing her drain several times a day - it took more than a week for it to be removed. 

I'd call your vet and have it checked if you feel it is not behaving the way your vet expected it to.


----------



## iradi8 (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the replies. Unfortunately, we have been consumed by Sam's bleeding since I wrote that post. I just posted a new message with the updated story and concerns. Sorry I didn't write back here sooner


----------

